# Innovative Sports Nutrition  Test Tabs



## ZECH (Jun 11, 2009)

ISN Nutrition has put out a new product that works great as a PCT supp, or as a great test booster. 

Test Tab Highlights:

Accelerate Testosterone Production
Naturally Boost Libido
Suppress Estrogen Production
Increase Blood Flow and Vascularity
Maximize Nutrient Absorption

If you want the ability to put on lean mass, increase your libido, elevate your sense of well being and improve your overall focus and intensity, try INS Test tabs. 

Innovative Sports Nutrition Test Tabs 90ct


----------



## ZECH (Jun 12, 2009)

^^^


----------



## workingatit43 (Jun 12, 2009)

This is a very good price for a test booster/pct product. I will be doing a log on this in a few weeks




*Detailed Description  
Innovative Sports Nutrition Test Tabs Product Information

TEST TABS- Cutting Edge Testosterone Booster

Test Tabs by Innovative Sports Nutrition combines the best and strongest testosterone boosting ingredients available.

Test Tab Highlights:

Accelerate Testosterone Production
Naturally Boost Libido
Suppress Estrogen Production
Increase Blood Flow and Vascularity
Maximize Nutrient Absorption
TEST TABS has a research proven blend of ingredients designed to bring your hormones into balance.  By elevating natural Testosterone levels and regulating Estrogen production, TEST TABS works like an ignition switch for your body!

Even a small increase in Testosterone can make a big difference.  It can ignite your ability to put on lean mass, increase your libido, elevate your sense of well being and improve your overall focus and intensity.  TEST TABS blend of ingredients is designed to get your body running more efficiently, stimulate your Testosterone and most importantly ensure your Free Test levels are off the charts!

Estrogen production is also an important player in how you look and feel.  Fat gain, loss of muscle, low libido and lower sense of well being are just some of the unwanted side effects of too much Estrogen in your body.  TEST TABS formula is designed to tackle this by not only regulating the amount of Estrogen production, but by converting Estrogen into the form your body can best utilize (for joint strength and flexibility among other things).  

WHY TEST TABS?

TEST TABS ingredients are well researched and work together to form an extremely powerful and effective product.  TEST TABS can be used by anyone looking for a Testosterone boost, whether as a stand alone cycle or as a PCT to reset your natural Testosterone production.  Here is a breakdown of each unique TEST TABS blend.

Test Tab Ingredients:

NATURAL TEST COMPLEX



Bulgarian Tribulus

Tribulus is a potent natural testosterone enhancer. It increases Testosterone levels in a different way, however, than either DHEA or andro do. Instead of being a Testosterone precursor, Tribulus leads to the production of the luteinizing hormone (LH). When LH levels are increased, the natural production of Testosterone also increases. Studies show that it works very well for increasing sex drive too!



Testostofen (50% Fenusides)

Products containing 50% Fenusides, a newly identified component of the herb fenugreek, have demonstrated the ability to boost male hormone levels and increase libido.  It raises the level of Testosterone and also acts like Testosterone by binding to test receptor sites and creating Testosterone like activity.  Fenugreek contains more than 100 phytochemical constituents, including furostanol saponins and steroidal saponins.  These components have been shown as to help increase muscle size, strength and power!



Long Jack 100:1

Long jack is an herb that not only stimulates the production of endogenous Testosterone, but also works to ensure that the raised levels of Testosterone are usable. There are two forms of Testosterone in the body - Bound and Free. Bound Testosterone is useless in muscle growth. Free Testosterone drives sexual stimulation as well as muscle building. Athletes taking long jack commonly report increased feelings of well-being, improved mental focus, and improved immune system function. 

ESTROGEN REGULATORS



Trans-Resveratrol

Resveratrol is a polyphenol naturally found in the skin of red grapes, certain berries, and other plants. Scientific studies suggest that Resveratrol supports healthy cardiovascular function through various mechanisms.  Similar to Nolvadex, Trans-Resveratrol works at the receptor level to help aid the estrogen receptors. This means you will be eradicating estrogen while boosting the natural production of Testosterone. The key to Trans-Resveratrol is its capability of modulating estrogenic receptors as well as controlling Aromatase.



6-Bromoandrosenedione (6-Bromo):

An extremely effective AI (Aromatase-inhibitor) for safely controlling the amount of Estrogen your body produces while indirectly increasing Testosterone levels. 6-Bromo works by reducing Estrogen levels, which help to indirectly raise Testosterone levels due to what is called the negative-feedback-loop. 6-Bromo, unlike most AI's has no negative impact on sexual health.



DIM (Diindolylmethane)

DIM is the direct metabolite of I3C (Indole-3-Carbinol) and twice as strong. DIM has been shown in clinical studies to promote healthier estrogen metabolism in both men and women. DIM is a dietary indole found in cruciferous vegetables (cabbage, broccoli, etc). As men age, some actually show higher estradiol and estrone levels than postmenopausal women! This condition causes many unhealthful effects, especially prostate illness and gynocomastia. DIM helps lower these estrogen levels.



PUMP MATRIX



Arginine

It is a building block of protein that performs a myriad of physiological functions. It is an amino acid that the body cannot make naturally so it is often an important supplement. It is necessary for the execution of many physiological processes. These physiological processes include hormone secretion, an increase in growth hormone output, the removal of toxic waste products from the body, and immune system defenses. It is a known precursor of the gas nitric oxide, which in turn is responsible for vasodilatation.  It

is often used for supporting healthy sexual function. Arginine is also believed to be crucial for muscle growth due to these vasodilating abilities, as well as its ability to participate in protein synthesis.



Citrulline

This is a non-essential amino acid that is an important intermediate in the urea cycle, functioning along with Arginine and Ornithine to rid the body of ammonia, a byproduct of protein metabolism. Because Citrulline is a precursor of Arginine, it provides a readily available source material for Arginine production, which in turn, can be used for the production of Nitric Oxide (NO). NO plays a fundamental role in vascular function and blood flow. Citrulline therefore, not only supports detoxification pathways, but also supports NO production and a healthy cardiovascular system.



BIOAVAILABILITY ENHANCERS



Quercetin

A potent and versatile flavonoid and phytonutrient. Flavonoids are "semi-essential" nutrients found in many plants and foods. Quercetin modifies the body's response to antigenic substances, inhibits formation of free radicals and supports circulatory health by promoting integrity of tissues in small blood vessels. 



Piperine

A key ingredient in enhanced nutrient absorption.  In a recent study gastrointestinal absorption of all the studied nutrients, as measured by amounts present in the blood, increased dramatically when administered with a form of piperine as compared to the control group receiving the nutrient alone!





Test Tab Supplement Facts:

Serving Size:  3 Capsules

Servings Per Container:  30




NATURAL TEST COMPLEX

Bulgarian Tribulus Terrestris                                300mg*

(20% Protodioscin, 80% Steroidal Saponins)        

Testostofen (50% Fenusides)                              100mg*

Eurycoma Longfolia Jack 100:1                           100mg*



ESTROGEN REGULATORS

Trans-Resveratrol                                               600mg*

6-Bromoandrostenedione                                    30mg*

DIM (Diindolylmethane)                                       60mg*



PUMP MATRIX

Arginine                                                            500mg*

Citrulline                                                            500mg*



BIOAVAILABILITY ENHANCERS

Quercetin                                                          75mg*

Piperine                                                            21mg*



Other Ingredients:  Magnesium Stearate

*Daily Value not established



Directions For Use:  As a dietary supplement, take 3 capsules in the morning.  For better results take another 3 capsules in the evening.  Do not consume more than 6 capsules in a 24 hour period.  Use for a maximum of 8-12 weeks, then stop for at least 4 weeks before starting again.



These statements have not been evaluated by the Food and Drug Administration. This product is not intended to diagnose, treat, cure, or prevent any disease. 
*


----------



## nni (Jun 12, 2009)

NATURAL TEST COMPLEX

Bulgarian Tribulus Terrestris 300mg*

(20% Protodioscin, 80% Steroidal Saponins) 

Testostofen (50% Fenusides) 100mg*

Eurycoma Longfolia Jack 100:1 100mg*


wouldnt take any of the above in pct, and i dont belive in mose of the test boosting capabilities.


ESTROGEN REGULATORS

Trans-Resveratrol 600mg*

6-Bromoandrostenedione 30mg*

DIM (Diindolylmethane) 60mg*


bromo is good.


PUMP MATRIX

Arginine 500mg*

Citrulline 500mg*


unecessary and underdosed


BIOAVAILABILITY ENHANCERS

Quercetin 75mg*

Piperine 21mg*

alright.


would not use in pct at all.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 12, 2009)

Here is the ingrediant list for Test Tabs:

NATURAL TEST COMPLEX

Bulgarian Tribulus Terrestris                                300mg*

(20% Protodioscin, 80% Steroidal Saponins) 

*Tribulus Terrestris leads to the production of the luteinizing hormone and that in turn, leads to natural test production. It is great for sex drive and energy and stamina.*

Testostofen (50% Fenusides)                              100mg*
*Testostofen is  specific fenugreek seed extraction. It mimics the effects of testosterone. It also reduces fat tissue while increasing lean muscle.*


Eurycoma Longfolia Jack 100:1                           100mg*

*LJ100 is the strongest on the market. It is a well-researched, clinically proven herbal extract of Tongkat Ali shown to enhance performance. 

* Increase muscle growth and strength 
* Decrease body fat 
* Inhibit Sex Hormone Binding Globulin 
* Increase Free Testosterone and unbind Bound Testosterone 
* Slow the aging process *



ESTROGEN REGULATORS

Trans-Resveratrol                                               600mg*

*
Resveratrol works in men to assist in Hormonal Regulation. It is commonly used as a  top PCT product to restore natural test production after a PH or Steroid cycle. Other noticeable effects are:

Increased fat loss.
Increased ability to gain lean muscle mass.
Increased metabolism.
Helps treat and prevent diabetes through increased insulin sensitivity and lower blood glucose.
Helps prevent cellular damage caused by free radicals.
Helps prevent retinopathy, which causes blindness and kidney failure.
Helps prevent kidney disease.
Helps prevent heart disease, heart attacks, and stroke.
Helps prevent and control inflammation.
Helps prevent the development and spread of cancer cells.
Reduces the risk of developing blood clots.
Supports the immune and autoimmune systems in fighting off disease.
Alleviates pain and discomfort due to arthritis.
Helps prevent the onset of Alzheimer???s.*

6-Bromoandrostenedione                                    30mg*
*Extremely effective AI for controlling the amount of estrogen your body produces at the same time increasing testosterone levels due to what is called the negative-feedback-loop. 6-Bromolandrostenedione, unlike most AI???s has no negative impact on sexual health.*


DIM (Diindolylmethane)                                       60mg*

*  DIM is in a class of relatively non-toxic AhR-based anti-estrogens with SERM like qualities.  A study done by University of California, Berkeley, showes that DIM is a strong competitive inhibitor of DHT binding to the androgen receptor.*



PUMP MATRIX

Arginine                                                            500mg*

Citrulline                                                            500mg*
*These two work in conjuction with each other and the benefits are noted:

Precursor for the synthesis of nitric oxide  
GH Stimulation and the release of it
Improves immune function 
Quickens repair time of damaged tissue 
Increases muscle mass 
Reduces body fat 
Helps improve insulin sensitivity 
Helps decrease blood pressure 
Increases blood circulation throughout the body, including the sex organs (Very well know for erectile dysfunction)*

BIOAVAILABILITY ENHANCERS

Quercetin                                                          75mg*
*Quercetin is a powerful antioxidant. It is also a natural anti-histamine, and anti-inflammatory. Research shows that quercetin may help to prevent cancer, especially prostate cancer*

Piperine                                                            21mg*
*Piperine is used mainly for assisted absorption.  Assisted absorption is particularly important for ensuring that essential amino acids are available in adequate amounts. *


----------



## workingatit43 (Jun 12, 2009)

nni said:


> NATURAL TEST COMPLEX
> 
> Bulgarian Tribulus Terrestris 300mg*
> 
> ...



The bromo and Trans-Res would make it a good addition to a pct IMO.


----------



## sammy12 (Jun 25, 2009)

started a review/log on Test Tabs which might be helpful.  I hadn't seen one up yet so did it myself 

Not sure how to link to it (i'm a newb) but just put it up in main section.


----------



## frozennfg (Feb 3, 2011)

Can you use Test Tabs as a stand alone pct? Im about to run my first cycle of H-drol.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 3, 2011)

frozennfg said:


> Can you use Test Tabs as a stand alone pct? Im about to run my first cycle of H-drol.



*HELL NO! *

*PCT:*

E-Control Rx??? - Anti-Estrogen
Anabolic-Matrix Rx??? - Maximize Natural Testosterone


----------



## oufinny (Feb 3, 2011)

Not impressed... trib, really?  Those would be good for libido but in terms of true test production, the testofen is low dosed and where is the fadogia?


----------

